# Trash in Gulf of Mexico



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

We work offshore on the platforms and couple of days ago we were at BA 431 just out of Surfside Tx. Flying in (via Helo) noticed some trash in the water. Thought perhaps the boat there had thrown it all overboard. Giving him benefit of the doubt, we just looked over it. We had tecnicians working on Nav Aid systems (fog horn) and I decided to have a look at the boat down below and see if they were catching anything. Lot's of nice Red Snapper in the boat and guys had radio going drinking beer, hootin and hollerin. Good day, right? After a few minutes I decided to have another look and noticed big cardboard bait box, plastic bag for ice and abut 8-10 beer cans floating away from the boat, ***!!!
I nicely asked the guys to Please not toss the trash into water. I then went back to help the tech and in the mean time, heard one guy cussing me and the *&%holes upstairs. I just told them this was his and my backyards and please do not trash it! Then another loud mouth started cussing us and flipping the finger threatning us. We just started taking pics of the boat. So, if any of you see this boat at your platform, keep an eye on them. By the way, I have seen this boat parked on the intracoastal in Surfside across from the Top Coat docks...Yes, they were reported to the USCG for the threats!
The guy in the hat on rear of boat and the guy in the board shorts were the culprits...You can clearly see him flipping us off......
I'm not trying to be the bad guy, but PLEASE throw you trash in the trashcan and not our God ginin waters.....Good fishing guys..........


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

USCG says investigation PENDING!!!!


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

who leaves snapper laying on the deck like that???


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Those guys should be careful getting so close to the rig. Next time something large and heavy might fall off the platform:wink:. 

You were obviously dealing with some high quality individuals here. They're too lazy to stow their trash, too lazy to ice their fish and crass enough to finger blast. Great guys. Got the boat name?


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Glad you reported them and hope they get what they deserve!!


----------



## ANDREWCMCDONALD (Jul 10, 2008)

Could you have told them to untie from your platform? After all, your company owns them. What are the rules on that sort of thing? I assume all the platforms talk. What if you called all the rigs around and told them not to let these dudes tie up? Just a thought.


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

nice boat...nice set up! Hate to say it but....obviously another case of "more money than sense!"


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

Seriously thought about giving them a couple x-tra batteries for their boat, if ya know what i mean...lol But hey, why lower myself to their level? Anyways, good fishin to ya...


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

swade36 said:


> nice boat...nice set up! Hate to say it but....obviously another case of "more money than sense!"


My thoughts exactly !!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Its a shame we do'nt know the boats name we could all send him
a message !!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

They need more than a message. A swift kick in the A** would be more appropriate !


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

There has to be someone here that knows who's boat this is!!


----------



## Korndog (Jun 21, 2008)

Some years back I was invited to go offshore on a 42 ft Hatteras,food and beverage supplied.After a nice cool drink I asked were the trash can was.The boat owner yanked the bottle from my hand and tossed it overboard (thats were the trash goes on my boat)
I wanted to toss his worthless A** overboard.


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

I will find out the name next time we fly to Top Coat and get fuel. The boat stays on a lift just across the ditch. Will keep you all posted.
Good fishin....


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

jmack said:


> They need more than a message. A swift kick in the A** would be more appropriate !


Thats the kind of " MESSAGE" I was refering to !!:wink: :smile:


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Get a rope!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

find out wer.....id like to go dump sum trash in his yard


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Txpoboy said; "Get a rope!!"

I think we need FOUR ropes!!!
What a bunch spoiled clowns!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I counted 5 of them! Look at the 2nd pic and you can see the 5th one just under the rocket launchers.


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> There has to be someone here that knows who's boat this is!!


Thats the truth, and those that do should say something to them about this if not they are just as bad as these 4 donkeys.


----------



## Reef Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

it'd be just too bad if somethin' fell off the platform onto their lil ol bote. By accident o'course!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

awful brazen when he'd be hold'en low hand/ground. doubt I'd stood for that.... should'a left him a present/momento...


----------



## andwater (Jul 24, 2006)

by law u can throw some trash overboard, but they shouldn't threw plastic bags over.

http://www.boatus.org/onlinecourse/ReviewPages/BoatUSF/PDF_files/info4a.pdf


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

all trash goes in a bag and in the can when you get back to the dock! DON'T MESS WITH TEXAS!


----------



## Armada_4x4 (Jul 11, 2008)

just because you have a boat dosent you deserve it.....i like the way they are keeping the snapper fresh..what a class act.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Ive got a fire water pump on my platform. A nice stream of 130psi water would help them to change their mind. Tell the guys im sorry i was just being polite i saw a spot there on you boat that needed to be cleaned. I dont know it is just a shame to see stuff like that. We usualy spend some time watching the poeple who fish out here and i have not seen anyone like that.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

sounds like their docked right across the quintana beach bridge in freeport. turn left to go to the jetties and the houses are there on the left. i could be wrong...... but topcoat is on the other side of the ditch.


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

This also proves that the "endagered red snapper" is so plentiful that even classless goobers can catch them.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

they weren't the only 'trash' on the water that day..... 

i've never seen so many rude people on the water, than i did this weekend....


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

I am thinking, 25 dudes from the platform lined up on the rail when nature calls, would be good for these types of people.


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

andwater said:


> by law u can throw some trash overboard, but they shouldn't threw plastic bags over.
> 
> http://www.boatus.org/onlinecourse/ReviewPages/BoatUSF/PDF_files/info4a.pdf


Morals and values should keep a person from throwing ANY trash overboard!.


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Post this on the Bluewater forum. Maybe someone can out these degenerates.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

Tankfxr said:


> Ive got a fire water pump on my platform. A nice stream of 130psi water would help them to change their mind. Tell the guys im sorry i was just being polite i saw a spot there on you boat that needed to be cleaned. I dont know it is just a shame to see stuff like that. We usualy spend some time watching the poeple who fish out here and i have not seen anyone like that.


 My thoughts exactly. I have a friend that worked offshore and if boats tried to tie off with out asking they got a boat full of run off water from the deck above. If they asked for permission they would give them the ok as long as the boat wouldn't interfere with any work. If not they were asked to untie. If they didn't then out came the water hose..... Those guys are classic dumb ***'s....

Mike


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

i have no idea who owns or operates that boat, but,these types of pile on threads are just comical,

i dont see any trash in the pictures


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

why not walk down there and ask them NICELY not to throw their trash overboard? most of the time, that will work. if not, wash down the deck of the rig on the same side they are fishing. dropping something on them or their boat will only get you in trouble, not to say you may kill someone and then they will OWN half of the oil co you work for and your *** also. like i said, most of the time, poeple will understand where your coming from and not do it anymore, then you always still have one AH in the bunch. kill them with kindness and if that don't work, tell your righand its time to wash the deck over the top of them. they will leave DON'T MESS WITH TEXAS!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

ANDREWCMCDONALD said:


> Could you have told them to untie from your platform? After all, your company owns them. What are the rules on that sort of thing? I assume all the platforms talk. What if you called all the rigs around and told them not to let these dudes tie up? Just a thought.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Cullers*

Cullers like LA A*****


ccbluewater said:


> who leaves snapper laying on the deck like that???


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Looks like it was time to take a leak.


----------



## sandrus (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks like a 30' GW center console. Maybe 33. I think you can see the GW on the back cushion. That is unexcusable. Good job reporting him to CG. Somebody on the bluewater board would certainly know this boat.


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Report them for those gawd awful Hannah Montana bean bags and make them turn in their man card


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Cullers like LA A*****


We know that it wasn't him!! That's not a 38' blackfin!!!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Look how WHITE and flabby they are. They aint regulars.

Biggie


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Not defending them, but 25 miles or more offshore, it is legal to dispose of all but plastics. It's a safety issue. 

A Coast Guard investigation? What a monumental waste of resources. The Coast Guard has to open up a file and spend time and energy on this now.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

the only reason not to put your snaper in a box is if you are culling prolly had 2 sows a person when they were done. I would have gone fishin, 16 oz snapper weight from 40 or fifty feet up would wake them up. or start scraping sea gull ***** of the platform


----------



## rotordriver (Aug 20, 2005)

Don't know the name but that is a 2006 to 2008 Grady 306


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Old salt said:


> Not defending them, but 25 miles or more offshore, it is legal to dispose of all but plastics. It's a safety issue.
> 
> A Coast Guard investigation? What a monumental waste of resources. The Coast Guard has to open up a file and spend time and energy on this now.


Does it really matter how far offshore u are?....Have you ever been to a Beach clean up campaign, and picked up all the stuff " your allowed " to throw overboard...Thats frickin Bull****!!!! The way you were raised...morals and the values that were instilled in you should take prevalence over where ever you are and what ever you do....JUST!! my .02cents


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

I'm not piling on but who the #@# leave's Fish scattered around the deck like that ??
Thats just stupid right there..

Dave


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

just out of curiousity what kind of stuff does your rig dump in the water? Do you guys haul all trash and sewage off the rig?


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

Old salt said:


> Not defending them, but 25 miles or more offshore, it is legal to dispose of all but plastics. It's a safety issue.
> 
> A Coast Guard investigation? What a monumental waste of resources. The Coast Guard has to open up a file and spend time and energy on this now.


Like I said, ANYONE with morals and values would'nt dump trash in the water regardless of how many miles, trash has a place, its def. not in the water!


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> Does it really matter how far offshore u are?....Have you ever been to a Beach clean up campaign, and picked up all the stuff " your allowed " to throw overboard...Thats frickin Bull****!!!! The way you were raised...morals and the values that were instilled in you should take prevalence over where ever you are and what ever you do....JUST!! my .02cents


YES, every year for the last 6 years I have picked up tons of trash at Sandifer's Cleanup on PINS. Lots of plastic, especially the green Mexican bleach bottles.

YES, it really does matter how far offshore you are. Reread my post. Any other law is idiotic. Should an oceangoing vessel keep all its nonplastic trash for the excursion? How about a sailboat at sea for months on end?

NO, as I stated I am not defending them. They should have put their trash in a trash bag.

Seriously, is it really necessary to question my morals and values based on a pretty educated opinion?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Old salt said:


> Not defending them, but 25 miles or more offshore, it is legal to dispose of all but plastics. It's a safety issue.


would please explain what you mean by "a safety issue?"

i don't care if it's legal or not, i hate a litterer just about as much as i hate a thief, and those jackasses aren't on a ship at sea or a sailboat at sea for months.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Old salt said:


> Seriously, is it really necessary to question my morals and values based on a pretty educated opinion?


it just seems that an educated opinion would quickly recognize those guys are day tripping, not staying on water for months on end....


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> would please explain what you mean by "a safety issue?"


Oceangoing vessels out for a long period of time should dispose of trash at sea primarily to avoid getting the crew sick. At sea, for a long time, the vessel would become nothing but a waste heap. A secondary reason is the space taken up creates problems with everything on a boat not going where it should. There is also a slip and fall problem--ie, people falling on trash or the grease and liquids they produce.

Of course, for these guys, none of these issues would surface on a one day snapper trip, so they should have kept their trash.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Old salt said:


> Oceangoing vessels out for a long period of time should dispose of trash at sea primarily to avoid getting the crew sick. At sea, for a long time, the vessel would become nothing but a waste heap. A secondary reason is the space taken up creates problems with everything on a boat not going where it should. There is also a slip and fall problem--ie, people falling on trash or the grease and liquids they produce.


i understand where you're coming from now. the way your statement was worded, i thought you meant that it was legal for even weekend warriors to dump trash overboard because of a safety issue.

these yahoos shouldn't be dumping trash overboard for any reason.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Might be justification for sexual assault charges as well. LOL!











Instigator said:


> Those guys should be careful getting so close to the rig. Next time something large and heavy might fall off the platform:wink:.
> 
> You were obviously dealing with some high quality individuals here. They're too lazy to stow their trash, too lazy to ice their fish and *crass enough to finger blast*. Great guys. Got the boat name?


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm sure one of those fat heads is a member here i would love to hear what they have to say about this.That would have been a perfect time to drop a baby mud seal on their deck! Look at that fat arse hanging off the side,he's got a gunt the size of a Buick.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Gives new meaning to the term poopdeck. I would have showered down on them.











SHOALWATER TV said:


> I'm sure one of those fat heads is a member here i would love to hear what they have to say about this.That would have been a perfect time to drop a baby mud seal on their deck! Look at that fat arse hanging off the side,he's got a gunt the size of a Buick.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I think I see a pregnant lady on that bote!


----------



## fishin 24/7 (May 8, 2008)

Those guys should be bagging up their trash and disposing of it properly. Let them do a couple of beach cleanups and they would follow a more ethical guideline of disposing trash.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Old salt said:


> YES, it really does matter how far offshore you are. Reread my post. Any other law is idiotic. Should an oceangoing vessel keep all its nonplastic trash for the excursion? How about a sailboat at sea for months on end?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Even the US Navy withholds their plastics and non biodegradable waste on board now.
> ...


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

seattleman1969 said:


> Old salt said:
> 
> 
> > YES, it really does matter how far offshore you are. Reread my post. Any other law is idiotic. Should an oceangoing vessel keep all its nonplastic trash for the excursion? How about a sailboat at sea for months on end?
> ...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Next time wash the poop off the rig deck!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Lavendar Bean Bags*

You gotta wonder why five strapping young boys bring along their lavendar bean bag chairs. Nice touch.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

ccbluewater said:


> who leaves snapper laying on the deck like that???


uhhhh yeah! thats what i was thinking!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

GoingCoastal said:


> I'm not piling on but who the #@# leave's Fish scattered around the deck like that ??
> Thats just stupid right there..
> 
> Dave


The ice chest was already full!


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

for what its worth I would think ANYTHING comming off the rig onto a vessel below prolly would get you fired, fined, lawsuit etc.. Best thing to do is just leave em alone. There are bigger problems than beach cleanups. Ive noticed since the guys on those rigs cannot keep fish anymore, they act a little envious. Ive seen alot of em come out with cameras these days, or just stand there and watch the whole time.. its weird. I know it ****** some of em off...


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Workers on the oil rigs have been dropping a dime on lowlifes who keep too many
snapper. I wonder how many this crew had, if they left snapper laying around in the hot sun. Somebody should have taken a dump on them, literally. Or a yellow shower, anyway. If they climbed the rig, call the Feds. The Coast Guard could have at least searched this boat when it returned to the jetties, searching for illegal fish. Body cavity searches, too.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

good report, hope they nail them


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Old salt said:


> YES, every year for the last 6 years I have picked up tons of trash at Sandifer's Cleanup on PINS. Lots of plastic, especially the green Mexican bleach bottles.
> 
> YES, it really does matter how far offshore you are. Reread my post. Any other law is idiotic. Should an oceangoing vessel keep all its nonplastic trash for the excursion? How about a sailboat at sea for months on end?
> 
> ...


 I applaud you for donating your time to the Sandifer's cause...its a great thing he is doing.

If cruise lines and the U.S, government can stow trash...Then why should anyone be different?

Finally, I was not questioning your morals nor your values....merely making an educated statement concerning what those people, with those character traits, would excersise at any given moment


----------

